# Giving up another fish.. this time a molly!



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I really really really want to see my baby years spread out on the bottom of my tank. I love that look. But my swords were tearing it apart so I gave them away. Now my male molly is doing the same thing. My fish guy said most live bearers will do that so I guess I'm going to give him away too. I have a pair of guppys.. anyone think they'll do the same thing? I was hoping to keep them but might have to find a new home for them as well. Guess this tank is going to be a tetra only tank. LOL


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Tetra and ANGELFISH tank.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

I thnk that he is talking about his 20 gal shotgun

So no angels


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What is happening is the fish are digging around looking for food and tearing up the plants in the process. The guppies shouldn't be as bad as they are a smaller fish.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

No, it's 75 gal and I have one angel which I adore... yeah, I think I'm sticking with tetras and angels for the time being. Molly is going bye bye today. The guppy couple has been warned but no eviction notice has been issues....just yet.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

What type of tetras do you have in there?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got schools of cardinals, black neons, lemons, and glolight tetras. I also have a pair of guppys and 2 very young angels... and some danios.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, you should have done a little homework first. Livebearers typically like the exact opposite conditions to tetras, angels and other amazonia type fish. The also like to eat plants. 

Livebearers prefer higher pH and harder water, whereas amazon fish prefer lower pH and softer water, and usually warmer temperatures. I would just stock up on tetras (schools), a few more angels, and maybe some cory cats?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I think I'm good with 2 angels for now. I've got a couple schools of tetras going.. don't think I should add anymore.


----------

